# Brrr!



## billski (Jan 23, 2011)

Minus 16 at the summit of Stratton, minus 9 at the base. 10 pm, Sunday 1/23.







Minus 12 top of MRG at 10pm






Note: graph will automatically update time, so above notations will change.

Let's see, where are we on the New England Temp conversion chart:

0° F: All the people in Miami die. New Englanders close  the windows
.
10° below zero: Californians fly away to Mexico. The Girl  Scouts in New England are selling cookies door to door.


25° below zero: Hollywood disintegrates. People in New  England get out their winter coats.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 23, 2011)

billski said:


> Minus 16 at the summit of Stratton, minus 9 at the base. 10 pm, Sunday 1/23.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When it gets minus its a challenge.. minus 8 here tonight they say..does it matter much after minus 2? or even after 5 plus?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 23, 2011)

I do like the graphs though..will watch.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2011)

They are freezing bubbles on Mt Washington:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2011)

About lunchtime, you could just feel the front moving through and the temps just started dropping quickly at Mount Snow.  The fact that the wind picked up too wasn't helping things eithr


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 23, 2011)

This morning at 7:30 it was -12 at my house - got up to a high of about 20.  Right now it's 3 forecast to be -8 tonight.  Forecast high for tomorrow is 18.  I skied today and will ski tomorrow.


----------



## Zand (Jan 24, 2011)

-19 in Littleton about an hour ago... -14 here.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, that wind made a big difference @ Mount Snow. I'm glad we got most of our runs in before that kicked up yesterday!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2011)

-32 in Castleton, VT.  -36 in Saranac Lake.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 24, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> This morning at 7:30 it was -12 at my house - got up to a high of about 20.  Right now it's 3 forecast to be -8 tonight.  Forecast high for tomorrow is 18.  I skied today and will ski tomorrow.



The temps hovered right around 0 and below up on the Pocono Plateau all weekend long.  The winds picked up a little Sunday but stayed below a threshold that would have made it unbearable.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 24, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> -32 in Castleton, VT. .



I'll make sure *not* to show this to my daughter who will be a freshman there next year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2011)

32 below zero last nite here , 24 below zero right now -- windchills last nite were near 40 below here


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 24, 2011)

I skied Saturday about 8:30 - 1 (w 1 15 minute break) and Sunday about 11-2:15 (with 1 5 minute pee break), both at Mt. Snow. Maybe it was the times of day I skied and I just got lucky, but it was not as cold as I thought it would be, and I noticed almost no wind.

At first I was mad at Winn for overselling the cold and especially the wind, but then I realized that because I read the Snowforecast.com forecast, I was mentally prepared for something much colder than what I experienced, which in turn made what I experienced feel "not that bad."


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 24, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> I skied Saturday about 8:30 - 1 (w 1 15 minute break) and Sunday about 11-2:15 (with 1 5 minute pee break), both at Mt. Snow. Maybe it was the times of day I skied and I just got lucky, but it was not as cold as I thought it would be, and I noticed almost no wind.
> 
> At first I was mad at Winn for overselling the cold and especially the wind, but then I realized that because I read the Snowforecast.com forecast, I was mentally prepared for something much colder than what I experienced, which in turn made what I experienced feel "not that bad."



I felt that Sunday would be the coldest coupled with PM winds so perhaps you did miss the worst part (*edit*--in particular, _decreasing_ winds Saturday and increasing _PM_ winds Sunday).  Didn't mean to oversell anything.  I probably could've better considered Mount Snow's sheltered slope orientation from the NW winds though--I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm about 1 mile from the Orange, MA airport where they hit a low of -22 at 7am this morning.  Currently -8 at 11am.  Is there a difference from -5 to -20?  Yes, yes there is.  And it's exactly how long you can keep your fingers out of your gloves to hitch the dog to her run.  Much more painful at -20.  The dog on the other hand loves it, but she's a sleddog.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> I felt that Sunday would be the coldest coupled with PM winds so perhaps you did miss the worst part (*edit*--in particular, _decreasing_ winds Saturday and increasing _PM_ winds Sunday).  Didn't mean to oversell anything.  I probably could've better considered Mount Snow's sheltered slope orientation from the NW winds though--I'll keep that in mind.



No worries Winn. The snow portion of your forecast was great all week, and you certainly erred on the correct side of the coldness prediction. Keep up the good work!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 24, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> No worries Winn. The snow portion of your forecast was great all week, and you certainly erred on the correct side of the coldness prediction. Keep up the good work!



Thanks Jay.  Thanks for reminding me of the scenario because I really did overlook that aspect of Mt Snow--a lot to consider from resort to resort.  I really can't improve without valuable feedback like this.  :beer:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> They are freezing bubbles on Mt Washington:




Hey, I did that this morning just before sunrise. -26 at my place. It cool watching a bunch of frozen bubbles roll around on my deck.


----------

